# Test Results



## shirnol (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all,
It's been a while since I posted. Since I have been using NP Thyroid by Acella, I have been doing very well. Only trouble lately is terrible sinus problems. I have a question about my sons labs. He is 24 years old and has been having trouble with symptoms of thyroid disease. He had an ultrasound done that showed mild thyromegaly with homogenus echotexture. Possible Graves. His labs were drawn at two different clinics.
1/21/2013 Ranges 2/16/20132 Ranges
Free T4 1.11 0.79-2.35 1.49 0.82-1.77
TSH 1.610 0.465-4.680 1.860 0.450-4.500
T3 1.26 0.97-1.69 
TPO 39.03 <=5 Thyrotropin Receptor Ab <0.51 0.00-1.75

His Dr is referring to an Endo for a second opinion. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

the numbers kind of run into one another for me, but is this correct?

1/21/2013 (Ranges)

Free T4 *1.11* ( 0.79-2.35 )
TSH *1.610* ( 0.465-4.680 )
T3 *1.26* ( 0.97-1.69 ) 
TPO *39.03* ( <5 ) 
Thyrotropin Receptor Ab *<0.51* ( 0.00-1.75 )

2/16/20132 (Ranges)

FT4 *1.49* ( 0.82-1.77 )
TSH* 1.860* ( 0.450-4.500 )
T3 (did this stay the same or was it not taken twice?)

For Graves he would need the TSI antibody checked, but I am not seeing anything that screams hyper to me. On the flip side, even with normal levels, if the TSIab is high it can really make you feel horrible. How is he feeling, what kind of symptoms does he have?


----------



## shirnol (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for your prompt reply. And sorry about the running together, was nicely in columns when sent. No the TSH was not taken a second time. Do not no why they did not run a TSIab. He has been having trouble with panic attacks, went two weeks with little to no sleep, tiredness, muscle weakness, heart racing, easily crying, and depression. the Dr. said might be hypo and hyper and then after the second labs were run, he said he did not know what was wrong and made an Endo appointment. I think that he is hypo because of the enlarged thyroid and not sleeping. Antibodies attacking have made some hyper symptoms. I am worried for him because of what I have gone through with my thyroid disease. Especially not being correctly diagnosed and made to suffer for years.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Graves carries goiters as well. I can tell you w/o TSIab being checked it is impossible to rule out hyper. I have too much of all three TSI/TPO/TRab but since I tend to run very hyper, have the eye disease, have had bouts with the skin disease, and have a goiter, I was classified as having Graves. But 99.9% of the time I have too much of all 3.

Unfortunately w/o knowing what his TSI levels are, it is impossible to know for sure what is going on. I mean his TPO is definitely too high, which suggests Hashi possibly being a culprit, and Hashi and Graves are both autoimmune and both can have stages of hyper/hypo.

((((((hugs))))) to you I know it is impossible to not worry, especially when its your kiddo, but things are going in the right direction (referral to Endo). Keep your head up and let us know how the Endo apt goes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shirnol said:


> Hi all,
> It's been a while since I posted. Since I have been using NP Thyroid by Acella, I have been doing very well. Only trouble lately is terrible sinus problems. I have a question about my sons labs. He is 24 years old and has been having trouble with symptoms of thyroid disease. He had an ultrasound done that showed mild thyromegaly with homogenus echotexture. Possible Graves. His labs were drawn at two different clinics.
> 1/21/2013 Ranges 2/16/20132 Ranges
> Free T4 1.11 0.79-2.35 1.49 0.82-1.77
> ...


While below range, there is Trab on board which would suggest there is TSI and would confirm hyperthyroid. With antibodies at play, the TSH, FT4 and T3 cannot be used as accurate diagnostic tests.

When will your son see the endo? Please insist on an ultra-sound as males are prone to cancer; especially when hyper is evident. We don't know which came first, the cart or the horse but erring on the side of caution is a good idea

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## shirnol (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you all for your prompt replies. I will let you know how the Endo appointment. goes.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shirnol said:


> Thank you all for your prompt replies. I will let you know how the Endo appointment. goes.


You are most welcome and we do want to know how the appt. goes.


----------

